# Which Model Beretta 9 mm.........or forget Beretta and go with M&P?



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

I've narrowed my handgun choices to a Beretta or an S&W M&P. I'm leaning towards the Beretta at this point, but plan to shoot them both side by side one more time before I buy. I'm not planning to carry the gun, so primarily looking for accuracy and reliability. If anyone owns both of these models I'd appreciate any comments.

Now my next question (assuming I go with Beretta), which model Beretta to choose? 92FS, 92M9A1, or 92A1? Is there a particular advantage/disadvantage between models. The model that I have shot is an FS. There is about a $50 difference between the FS and A1 and a $25 difference between the M9 and A1. I realize that the M9 and A1 models have a rail, but other than that is there something that makes one model shine above the others? 

Thanks!


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Go to youtube and do a search on any gun you're interested in. You will find a ton of gun review videos there.

Semper Fi

Don <><


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

I have the Beretta 92fs i don't think you will have any regrets if that's what you choose.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I have an early FS and it's one gun that's a keeper,it's a damn good shooter.The only thing I don't like about it and other autos of the time is that stupid safety.Really not a big deal though because I don't use it.Can't help you any on the M&P,the only plastic I own is an HK.Either should serve you well though.

As far as the differences go between the 92s,I haven't kept up on them so Shipwreck is the man here to talk to.I personally am not much on rails,the last thing I want is to hang more weight on a handgun or have more sharp edges to snag or cut you,then search for a holster to fit the setup.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

Definitely leaning towards the Beretta, especially after reading about quality control issues with the M&P last night. Now I just need help on choosing which model Beretta. The biggest advantage for getting an A1 model for me looks like it comes with three 17 round mags.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Beretta has the most documented reliability testing ever done
choose the beretta 
another choice is the glock 34 for target shooting - lighter trigger and is used a lot in professional competition
or
sig 226 - which was the better gun in the ARMY testing in 1985 but their maintenance costs cost them the contract


----------



## Texican89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Have you looked at the PX 4? It is simple to take apart and clean, also shoots great. Disclaimer- It is my first handgun.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

I haven't looked at the PX4 because there is not one to rent to shoot locally, and having tried a total of 7 different handguns now, I'm convinced that how the gun feels in your hand may or may not correlate to how well it handles on the range. A good example is the Glock 17, which had a good feel in my hand, but was one of the poorest performers for me on the range..........just couldn't get comfortable with the balance or something. 

Plus having shot the Sig p226 and the Beretta 92FS the only non-metal pistol that came close to those 2 for me was the M&P. I liked the Sig p226, but not $200 more than the Beretta. It was surprising that the Sig Pro 2022 that I shot was one of the worst performers for me while the p226 was basically tied with the Beretta near the top.............again metal versus plastic??? Maybe its a mental hangup. I've pretty much convinced myself that I'm more comfortable with the heavier metal handguns. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

actually i like the exposed hammer on a handgun


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Ernest_T said:


> I've pretty much convinced myself that I'm more comfortable with the heavier metal handguns. Thanks for the help!


Then that's what you should get. And there is a bit less recoil with a heavier gun. Ain't pick'n out a new gun fun ! :mrgreen: We're all jealous.

Semper Fi

Don <><


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You're looking at a pair of very nice guns.

Best advice anyone can give you is

"GO SHOOT THEM BOTH " :mrgreen:

To me every gun shoots differently and some look good, but do not shoot as well as others.

My Beratta's

My 92 F










My Beretta PX4










My S&W M&P Pro 5" Competition










Without trying to confuse a already hard choice ... if you are price sensitive have you looked at the CZ brand?

My favorite CZ is a Model 85 combat










Also a very good brand of guns.

Good luck in your search

:smt1099


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

If yo're planning to carry it, go with the M&P. If you'e buying a plinker the M92 will have a slight edge, though either would be fine. Otherwise, buy what you like, its a free country.


----------

